# Ariens lawn mower wont start or engage blades



## irishdad (May 30, 2011)

I have a Ariens EZR 1542 lawn mower that I can only start up by disconnecting the kill wire and jumping post at the solenoid. It has a brand new battery in it and this is the 3rd new battery i have put in it in 6 months.Once I do get it started the mower blades will not engage with the switch. I am at a loss for what to do. Please, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you go to Ariens.com, parts, parts radar you can view parts information as well as the attached wiring diagram. Unfortunately, wiring diagrams don't usually have active circuit depictions, meaning where the power etc. goes in different switch position etc. conditions. From the diagram, offhand I'd say the start relay is NG. You'll need a meter to test circuits, both ohm and volt. Never send power into the meter when it's on the ohm test, else you can fry it. As for the battery going bad, that's a separate issue, and either a charging system problem or connection problem, unless for some reason there's a drain on the battery.
Paul


----------



## irishdad (May 30, 2011)

would the start relay awitch cause the bldes to not engage. I did take off the relays as there are 2 of them ( same ones ) and switch them around and still nothing.


----------

